# Arc Audio 12" D2 Review



## TampaIS250 (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I have to say I am pretty amazed. I haven't even gotten this thing broken in and it plays wonderfully!

I have been working on designing the system for my Lexus, and in the interim have also had to pickup peices along the way for my wife's car. I bought this from newtitan a few weeks ago, and finally got a chance to build a box for it. 

Current System Specs:

Lexus stock head unit
MTX re-Q connected to factory subwoofer outputs
Factory sub disconnected and removed
Alpine MRP-650 running @ 4ohms
Reference subs: (2) 10w3v2's in 1.3 cu ft. 

I loaded the Arc 12 into a .97 Gross(.90 net) box and had at it. 

For breaking this thing in, I simply disconnected my w3's, bolted the amp to the back of the box and connected the respective cables and wires. 

This 12 easily keeps pace with the 2 10w3v2's. I did not change the gain on the amp, but suprisingly this sub plays much louder with the same input. All things being equal, this sub plays louder, deeper than the 2 10's. 

Listening tests:

1. Goldfrapp - Strict Machine. This sound has a wonderful bassline that either sounds good or doesn't. I am happy to say that the Arc12 keeps up with the rapid notes and doesn't strain to hit the lower octaves that the beat sometimes dips down to. I do have to say this is one song where the 10's, at least from 40-60 could outplay it (as I suspected they should). The Arc12 though, played the lower notes better. 

2. L.L. Cool J, Boomin System. This old school bass track doesn't drop as hard or low as some of the other bass music from this era, but it keeps the 10's plenty busy. With the Arc12, each beat seems to sound much fuller, and as well fills out the bottom end better. Cranked up as high as I could go with the stock head unit, it played like a champ. At this point sitting in traffic, I had to turn it down, as it seems no one appreciates this at 7:30am while sitting in stop and go traffic on the interstate. 

3. Candlebox - Change. The opening bass and kick drum's shook the seat with authority. The Arc12 easily kept up with the beat of the songs and play evenly. I really enjoyed the way this sub sounded with the entire Candlebox album. I am still surprised by the amount of impact this one 12 has versus the 10w3's. While the JL's handle this song with ease, there was a much more visceral feeling with the arc playing it. 

4. Norah Jones - Cold Cold Heart. The stand up bass in this song rattled the whole car. It reproduced the notes with clarity, and very evenly. If there is one thing I really can say about this sub is that it plays very flat - no peaks or surprises that I could note. 


If could find a way to shoehorn this into my install, I might run it versus the 2 10's. This is a very capable subwoofer, and sounds incredible in the .90 cuFt box recommended for it with 400 watts running through its veins.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice review. I too enjoyed these subs back in the day, some of my favorite SQ sealed box subs on the low end.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice review. Bring it over to the GTG so I can take a listen to it. 

Florida GTG Feb 2nd.

Leo


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Try it in 1-1.1cf net sealed. You wouldn't think it would make much difference...but it will.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Try it in 1-1.1cf net sealed. You wouldn't think it would make much difference...but it will.


Very true, mine did well in a 1.25cu/ft as well.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a decent 1.13 cu.ft prefab sealed box for a 12" driver, if you want it's yours for free and I can bring it to the GTG.


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

i have the 15" version of this sub, and it actually shares the same motor as the flatline. It did have amazing sq, but i think my box needed to be bigger. I wish someone would buy it.


----------



## TampaIS250 (Nov 25, 2007)

Bigger? Why? Mine seems to be perfect. Wouldnt want to change a good thing! What were you looking for by going larger even flatter?


----------

